

American Diabetes Association hazardous to your health - rmobin
http://blog.sugarlog.com/post/4024984508/american-diabetes-association-hazardous-to-your-health

======
rmobin
hey guys, this is a short post in a series about a great book on diabetes
care: [http://www.amazon.com/Dr-Bernsteins-Diabetes-Solution-
Achiev...](http://www.amazon.com/Dr-Bernsteins-Diabetes-Solution-
Achieving/dp/0316167169), the author's ideas haven't penetrated as far as they
need to, and I'm trying to fix that

